# Porn Diversion



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

This is not a joke thread. I was just having a quick browse of the Mk2 section on my iPhone (if that makes a difference) and whilst on the index page (not even touching the screen), I was diverted to Youporn without warning (no it's not in my favourites, never visited before, etc).

Needs looking into by admin please, to find out what gremlins are lurking. Fortunately, I'm an open-minded individual and not easily shocked but some of the more "tender" types may not be so understanding.

I suspect the mk2 section will have some additional traffic in light of this! :roll:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

do you have any links ? :wink:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Using tapatalk or safari ?


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

No links, but hover around on mk2 long enough and I'm sure you'll end up where you want to be :wink:

And just using Safari.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Huge thanks to admin for investigating this. Oh no, wait...you didn't bother. No comment on here, no-one PM'd me for info, nothing.

Well, it looks like users are going to have to fend for themselves. If an underage kid is reading about cars and then ends up the landing page on said porn site: tough. Or if you're surfing at work and then find yourself diverted to a very NSFW site, again: tough.

As if I should have expected anything else... :roll:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

burns said:


> Huge thanks to admin for investigating this. Oh no, wait...you didn't bother. No comment on here, no-one PM'd me for info, nothing.
> 
> Well, it looks like users are going to have to fend for themselves. If an underage kid is reading about cars and then ends up the landing page on said porn site: tough. Or if you're surfing at work and then find yourself diverted to a very NSFW site, again: tough.
> 
> As if I should have expected anything else... :roll:


Lol and they wonder why some are getting peed off with them.

They want money from us but do nothing in return

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

HUH :x ,, who wants money ???????? :evil:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Callum-TT said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > Huge thanks to admin for investigating this. Oh no, wait...you didn't bother. No comment on here, no-one PM'd me for info, nothing.
> ...


Hi, TTF does not require money from anyone.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

burns said:


> Huge thanks to admin for investigating this. Oh no, wait...you didn't bother. No comment on here, no-one PM'd me for info, nothing.
> 
> Well, it looks like users are going to have to fend for themselves. If an underage kid is reading about cars and then ends up the landing page on said porn site: tough. Or if you're surfing at work and then find yourself diverted to a very NSFW site, again: tough.
> 
> As if I should have expected anything else... :roll:


Hi burns, Send a PM to TTF admin with info..

ucp.php?i=pm&mode=compose&u=65985

Hoggy.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Hoggy said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > burns said:
> ...


PHEEEWW !!!! :?


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Sent a link. I'll now sit back and wait for nothing to happen. Done all I can. Users are on their own now :roll:

It's also not entirely accurate to say that TTF "does not require money from anyone" - this is a commercial for-profit forum which requires money from advertisers/sponsors.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

burns said:


> And just using Safari.


Perhaps Safari is the culprit? No problems using Google Chrome -----> meaning no diversions from TTF MKII site


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've been checking from time to time but have not had any problems. I've even turned my pop up blocker off to see what happens but got nothing untoward. I am on Android and Windows though and don't have an iPhone or Mac. We were waiting for someone else to confirm this was not just an isolated problem.

There are two types of advert that get served here, (1) our sponsors - and we know there is nothing of that nature deliberately set up to launch pop ups there, and (2) Google ads. I know Google is not so predictable as it learns from an individual's browsing history and serves you ads that fit your profile from a large selection but not pop ups as far as I know. As you mentioned a landing page I think it more likely that either you've been connected to a WiFi service that's been compromised and set up to hijack your browser, or there is the possibility that a third party site has been compromised and connecting through an occasional ad serve but which one?

Investigations are continuing but we need to reproduce the problem to trace it.

Members need not pay anything to use this site was the point being made. Thanks for your continued support.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nothing happens using Safari on a Mac.

I think a lot of this stuff is because of the very poor advertising on here that supposedly picks up on your browsing history. My advice is, if you want to look at porn or anything that you don't want to be reminded of in advertising, then do it using 'Private Browsing'.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Never fear, Rusty - I've not been viewing porn, so no reason for the "memory" issues. That's why it was so surprising to have the diversion. Can't recall whether I was on wifi or 3G now either, given the passage of time, so that's no help. And I was logged in so didn't have a problem with adverts. I don't get pop-ups either. Oh well, looks like a dead end.


----------



## Luvs my Cupra (Aug 26, 2009)

Callum-TT said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > Huge thanks to admin for investigating this. Oh no, wait...you didn't bother. No comment on here, no-one PM'd me for info, nothing.
> ...


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Yaz is bored again I see :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

This is just one of the reasons I love this forum. :lol: :lol: :lol:
BTW since paying for things has been mentioned don't the members of the TTOC *PAY* for 4 magazines a year or as that now changed to just the one. Of course being an ex member of the TTOC I won't expect an answer however maybe there will be a special bumper Christmas edition coming out in a few months instead.

When I was an active TTOC member and contributed a number of articles and instigated the "around the regions" section of the mag, the odd magazine may have been a bit late but we got the promised and paid for 4 quality magazines a year. Wonder what could have changed for only the one magazine to have been produced since the TTOC got a new committee and editor and all the promises that were made.

I will hand it too the present membership who pay full price to be members of the TTOC they are a very patient lot.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

les said:


> This is just one of the reasons I love this forum. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> BTW since paying for things has been mentioned don't the members of the TTOC *PAY* for 4 magazines a year or as that now changed to just the one. Of course being an ex member of the TTOC I won't expect an answer however maybe there will be a special bumper Christmas edition coming out in a few months instead.
> 
> When I was an active TTOC member and contributed a number of articles and instigated the "around the regions" section of the mag, the odd magazine may have been a bit late but we got the promised and paid for 4 quality magazines a year. Wonder what could have changed for only the one magazine to have been produced since the TTOC got a new committee and editor and all the promises that were made.
> ...


Premium members do pay for 4 issues for their membership, of which they will receive all of them.

Premium memberships DO NOT run for 1 year, instead they expire on issue numbers of the magazine, exactly to prevent some people not getting a magazine if an issue was late. So in fact with the current issue being a bit delayed all they has happened is that a number of people have had their membership extended free of charge.

Anyway, I'll add you as the third person on the list who are simply posting to cause trouble with the club this week.

I feel sorry for you, you really are a pathetic excuse of a human being. Walk away from the keyboard and find a life, anything actually meaningful to do with your time.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Nem said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > I feel sorry for you, you really are a pathetic excuse of a human being. Walk away from the keyboard and find a life, anything actually meaningful to do with your time.


Fine words from such a noble honest person. However given all the promises you made before the election of the new improved committee I will take your words of wisdom and give them due thought and confine them to the place they deserve to be. I am sure as chairman of the TTOC your loyal TTOC membership will thank you for your though right response and views. I wont steep so low to call you a liar or far worse of course I will leave it to those better to consider themselves. Comes to something when you are extending memberships due to a short delay though, short delay indeed when a 3rd mag should be coming out soon. You can fool some of the people some of the time. What on earth has the TTOC come to in such a short time, you even have an abusive chairman who shows he true colours. Please don't retract or edit your post Nick as I think its speaks volumes about you. Thank you.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Nick, as an outsider now with TTOC and this forum pretty much.....it suprises me to still see the back biting going after what occurred in run up to the AGM.

Is Sara was really concerned about a redirect to a porn site....am sure it would have been pm'd to admin and not openly posted here to embarrass the site and or admin......maybe she did, though it doesn't state it in original post.

As chairman your outburst against les did you no favours either tbh bud :? Ah well back to clash of clans...its so much more fun than constant rows on here lol

Keep happy & safe all :-*


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Sorry Les, but you are simply posting to stir things up, just admit it.

So far this week we've had...

"Oh my God, the committee are getting away with hiding the club finances and keeping club meetings secret"

and now...

"Oh my God, the committee are failing to produce a magazine they promised they would do, the end of the world is coming"

Neither of which are actually happening, but all you have to do is post it and people start to believe.

It actually amounts up to personal attacks on the club and it's committee and to be perfectly honest people should be being banned.

I'd love to know whos orchestrating all this, as it just smacks of a timed attack against the committee just as the dust has settled from the committee voting and people like you and that Cupra woman can't let things lie.

Come on then, whos next with a damming blow?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Gazzer said:


> Nick, as an outsider now with TTOC and this forum pretty much.....it suprises me to still see the back biting going after what occurred in run up to the AGM.
> 
> Is Sara was really concerned about a redirect to a porn site....am sure it would have been pm'd to admin and not openly posted here to embarrass the site and or admin......maybe she did, though it doesn't state it in original post.
> 
> ...


Gazzer I'd love to say I'm surprised this is all happening, but for the last three months of calm the twisted people have decided it's time to stir the pot again.

Personally I've had enough and will not be taking it, and no matter who I am, what position I hold or what level of professionalism I am meant to keep these people need to be told to shut up.

If this all carries on the majority of the decent club members will be calling for action to deal with the minority hell bent on causing problems.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

End of the day Les, this is sat on my desk so we must be doing something right.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Funilly when I was active on here I got accused of being main stirrer lol.....maybe I wasn't as bad as peeps thought eh? Err dont answer as I am delicate in my feelings lol. Off work business shut due to fractured ankle and four weeks in a cast min  still clash will take a pounding while I try to get masters and won't be sat on here regularly again.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

If you're alleging, Gazzer, that I posted here to stir something up, it is clear that you really think I'm as low as some of the other people here who would rather take cheap shots at people, than participate in any meaningful way.

Put the boot on the other foot - what would you have done? I posted in this section with it being for support. God forbid that I should actually expect to receive any support! Maybe if you'd have been the one innocently surfing the forum, and the next minute being faced with a still of someone getting a blowjob, you'd have reacted differently to me. But I don't expect to see that when I'm reading a car forum. Imagine if someone had been surfing at work, or it had been a minor? But then you wouldn't consider those repercussions would you?

Tell ya what, if it happens again, I'll just keep it to myself eh? Let everyone fend for themselves? Not pass on the warning? Be reet, I'm sure...


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

burns said:


> If you're alleging, Gazzer, that I posted here to stir something up, it is clear that you really think I'm as low as some of the other people here who would rather take cheap shots at people, than participate in any meaningful way.
> 
> Put the boot on the other foot - what would you have done? I posted in this section with it being for support. God forbid that I should actually expect to receive any support! Maybe if you'd have been the one innocently surfing the forum, and the next minute being faced with a still of someone getting a blowjob, you'd have reacted differently to me. But I don't expect to see that when I'm reading a car forum. Imagine if someone had been surfing at work, or it had been a minor? But then you wouldn't consider those repercussions would you?
> 
> Tell ya what, if it happens again, I'll just keep it to myself eh? Let everyone fend for themselves? Not pass on the warning? Be reet, I'm sure...


i believe you did the right thing,like you have said what would have happened if you were at work and this had happened? i know i would have been looking for a new job and god forbid a child had come across this

i do hope this is not going to end up like a few months ago with all the back stabbing and inuendo and insults being thrown about.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Nem said:


> Sorry Les, but you are simply posting to stir things up, just admit it.
> 
> So far this week we've had...
> 
> ...


I never said all of those things and have not read most of them but anyway don't be sorry at all you are just showing your true colours for what you are. Few people outside the committee did as much as me as a member and as a regional rep for the 6 or was it 7years I was a member of the TTOC and it saddens me to see what you and others are doing to it. Seems your a typical politician making and broadcasting your manifesto then ripping it up as soon as you get what you want. I am simply saying what many others are thinking esp in regards to the mag which was always the flagship of the club. You can accuse me of anything you want I have thick skin but it needed saying and I for one am not afraid to say it.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Nem said:


> End of the day Les, this is sat on my desk so we must be doing something right.


The word is WAS doing something right.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've locked this thread because it is getting out of hand.

Firstly, this thread was started by someone complaining about porn pop ups. This forum does not serve such things and there have been no other reports brought to our attention so it seems to have been a local problem related to that one individual's Wi-Fi connection, computer security or device infection etc.

Secondly, this has gone off topic and now discussing TTOC business in the TT Forum site news and support area. Discussions of valid TTOC issues should best take place on the TTOC section as they are not related to the TT Forum support.

Thirdly, if anyone is going to get banned it's for breaking forum rules with personal attacks and abuse of forum members. It should be possible to discuss problems in a civilised manner without resorting to personal abuse.


----------

